# A few strap upgrades



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

A few pics of some strap changes. Firstly a typically other-worldly creation by Pavel. Cherry coloured Horween on the Steinhart Dual Time. The Moto Koures have new Zulu Diver leather straps. Strangely the tan one is very thick and the red much thinner. I swapped off the pre-v buckles for thumbnails due to these watches being relatively small and not suited to clown sized buckles. I stamped some racing perforations out of the tan strap but will need to trim off all the straggly bits. I think I'll need to crop the long end as it's too thick to double back under the Zulu keeper.


----------

